# 24 Bulk Salt & Deicer - Troy, Mi



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

We have now opened our yard to the public. After selling to only a handfull of private individuals we are now open to the public for your bulk salt needs and bagged deicers. I can be reached 24/7 on my cell phone at 248-765-7844.


----------

